# Toshiba Satellite L500-1UR



## Jeeper (1. April 2010)

Hi, also ich wollte mir ein neues Notebook zulegen und da hab ich heute in der Zeitung dieses Notebook in der Media Markt Werbung gesehen und wollt von euch wissen ob das wohl für WoW gut wär?

Toshiba Satellite L500-1UR


----------



## Renox110 (1. April 2010)

Ich rate dir, dir niemals einen Laptop zu kaufen!


----------



## Durag Silberbart (1. April 2010)

Nichts gegen Lapis. Diese sind für ihr Einsatz Gebiet sehr gut. Doch dieses Gebiet ist nicht WOW. 
Die Wärme Entwicklung in dem Gerät könnte über die Normale WOW spielzeit Täglich an Schäden in dem Gerät nach sich ziehen.

Wenn man nur Durchschnittlich WOW am Tag spielt ist ein PC immer die erste Wahl.


----------



## Anser (1. April 2010)

Renox110 schrieb:


> Ich rate dir, dir niemals einen Laptop zu kaufen!



Also wenn du schon so sprüche kloppst dann solltest du die bitte auch begründen.

Also ich kann dir aus Erfahrung sagen das ich http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/packard+bell+lj65+17+zoll+63285 habe und super zufrieden bin. WoW ist für die Maschine ein Klacks ich bin mir aber sicher das es auch besser und teurer geht wenn mann es drauf anlegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ordischa (1. April 2010)

hm keine ahnung warum der poster über mir dir rät nie ein laptop zu kaufen. aber jedem tierschen sein plesierchen. ich habe auch einen lappi und spiele mit diesem wow. und habe keine probleme damit. allerdings würde ich dir das notebook nicht empfehlen. ein bisschen mehr leistung sollte schon sein. wenn dann solltest du ca. 1000 € ausgeben. damit bist du dann mehr oder weniger auf der sicheren seite


----------



## Xartoss (1. April 2010)

n bekannter zoggt mitm lappi  ( samsung r40 plus )

2 * fenstermodus , 20fps

normal 40-60 fps 




astrein spielbar !!!!


----------



## FirebladeX (1. April 2010)

Renox110 schrieb:


> Ich rate dir, dir niemals einen Laptop zu kaufen!



Wieso ich spiele auch schon seitlangem mit einem Asus G2 des ding is perfekt hat mich damals zwar 1400 euro gekostet aber des wars wert es hat immer noch genug leistung für die meisten neuen spiele.. das erste mit dem er probeme hat ist bisjetzt Battlefield Badcompany 2 auf höchster auflösung..

Ich habe es mittlerweile seit 2 jahren un bin echt zu frieden. 

Also ein Laptop ist grundsätzlich nützlich da es wenigplatz braucht dennoch solltest du wen dann darauf achten das es ein gutes ist da man ein laptop nicht selbst aufrüsten kann es seih denn man ist ein spezi^^ Nachteil ist eben der preis aba was soll man machen^^


----------



## mumba (1. April 2010)

Also ich spiele selbst seit Jahren mit Notebooks und habe keine Probleme.

Zur Wärmeentwicklung kann ich nur sagen, solang das NB auf einem festen Untergrund steht und keine Lüftungsschlitze blockiert werden, gibt es wenig Probleme.
Im Sommer bei erhöhter Raumtemp. laufen die aber sehr heiß, einfach einen NB Kühler drunter und die Temp senkt sich um 10° und mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um auf dein gewähltes Notebook zurückzukommen, die Grafikkarte ist leider zu schwach, lange wirst du damit keine Freude haben und in 25er Raids wird sehr wenig fps rüberkomm.

Also eine vollwertige Graka solltes es sein, ab einer 9600GT die auf älteren NB's verbaut ist oder einer 4650 ist man gut dabei. Preislich geht es da ab 499€ los...
Willst du länger Freude haben, schau nach einem NB mit einer 260er von Nvidia o.ä. - diese NB's gehn bei ~ 700€ los, achte aber darauf, das preislich niedrige meißt alte CPUs haben die das System ausbremsen.

Aber unterm Strich bleibt zu sagen, mit 500-600€ hat man ein WOW-taugliches NB für den kleinen Geldbeutel.

Hoffe konnte ein bisschen helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (1. April 2010)

Grafik deines ausgesuchten Laptops:

Hersteller : Intel® 
 Typ : Mobile Intel® GMA 4500M 

Damit sind keine 25ger Raid möglich uns Dalaran nur sehr bedingt, generell sind Spielermassen zu vermeiden. Habe den selben Grafikchip in meinem Laptop auf der Arbeit und spreche aus erfahrung.

Aber ein bissl AH gucken, Farmen und Twinken ist gut möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(solang mein Chef nicht da ist)


----------



## Jeeper (1. April 2010)

K, aber vom Prozessor und RAM geht das wohl für WoW?


----------



## Talismaniac (1. April 2010)

Ich freu mich immer wenn Laptop-Spieler all ihre Add-Ons anmachen und sich dann über nicht spielbare Lags beklagen.


----------



## mumba (1. April 2010)

Laptops sind doch inzwischen genauso leistungsstark wie ihre desktoppendants...
Mit dem vorteil, sie ziehen nur 1/5 des Stroms usw.

Mal vom Preis abgesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fisker31 (1. April 2010)

Jeeper schrieb:


> K, aber vom Prozessor und RAM geht das wohl für WoW?



Die Grafikkarte ist natürlich total fürn popo, damit kann man höchstens tetris oder so spielen, vom Ram und CPU würde es denke ich funktionieren.

Aber wie alle anderen schon sagten, wenn du spielen willst. Dann kauf dir besser nen normalen rechner. Die sind manchmal günstiger halten länger und haben WESENTLICh mehr performance.


----------



## FirebladeX (1. April 2010)

Das Problem mit der hitze im sommer kenne ich nur zu gut weil ich ein laptop mit sehr viel leistung besitze^^

Das problem wird gelöst in dem man es auf einem Flachen untergrundabstellt der sich Tisch nennt un die abdeckungen am boden des laptops entfernt 

so bleibt es bei zumindest immer in der norm temperatur selbst auf Highperformance mode.


----------



## Anser (1. April 2010)

schau mal hier http://www.notebookc...ig.13827.0.html dort kannst du schauen welche Graka in Lapis für welche Games Sinn machen.

Ich Versteh net was hier teilweise für ne Negativstimmung gegenüber den Laptops ist, 2/3 meiner Gilde Spielen über Laptop und die meisten Lagg Probleme oder Heulerein haben bei uns die PC user 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, es sollte halt jedem klar sein das man mit nehm 400,- Laptop halt nur nen Büro rechner hat, der nicht Spieletauglich ist. Jedes Gerät hat halt seine Vor- und Nachteile und wenn der TE sich nunmal für einen Laptop entschieden hat warum Vesucht ihr Ihm (Ihr) das Madig zu reden?


----------



## sforce (1. April 2010)

hi,

also ich rate dir wenn du auch mal nen raid machen willst laggfrei etwas mehr zu investieren woran du auch spaß hast lange zeit.
Das von dir ausgesuchte NB ist etwas schwach meiner meinung nach.
Wenn du ca 1000&#8364; investierst sollte das völlig i.o. gehen, 4gig ram sind da mit drinne und du hast auch sicher keine probs mit addons o.ä..
Der einzigste nachteil ist die Hitzeentwiklung die vorallem im sommer entsteht, dafür rate ich dir ein externen Notebookkühler, ist net teuer und bringt viel.

Laptop und Hardwarevergleiche.
Noteboockcheck.com
Notebookkühler:
Alternate Notebookkühler

mfg sforce


----------



## Thimothy (1. April 2010)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> Ich freu mich immer wenn Laptop-Spieler all ihre Add-Ons anmachen und sich dann über nicht spielbare Lags beklagen.



ALso auf meinen Lapi M571Tu ist das kein problem !
Wenn man am lapi zocken will kostets hald mal ein bissl geld, ist doch klar !


----------



## sdm (1. April 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Die Wärme Entwicklung in dem Gerät könnte über die Normale WOW spielzeit Täglich an Schäden in dem Gerät nach sich ziehen.


Das mit der schädlichen Wärmeentwicklung kann ich nur bestätigen, habe selber 2 PCMCIA Karten zu Tode gegrillt. Dennoch sollte man "die Kirche im Dorf lassen": 

- Hitzeschäden entstehen eher über ein längeren Zeitraum hinweg (ca. 2 Jahre, und da wird es eh langsam Zeit für einen neuen Rechner)

- Resultat ist (meistens) sinkende Leistung statt plötzlicher Totalausfall

Insbesondere ältere Läppis werden aufgrund der zunehmenden Verstaubung ihres Innenlebens Opfer von Überhitzung. Manche Leute schwören daher auf gelegentliches Aussaugen (Obacht: Aufschrauben beendet meistens die Garantie!). Ein ungefährlicheres Mittel gg. Überhitzung ist es, während Zockpausen - z.B. Essen - off statt /afk zu gehen! Ausserdem sollte man auf einer festen, wärmeableitenden Unterlage (Tischplatte) spielen und nicht im Bett auf einer schönen kuscheligen Decke.

Das man auf Laptops generell nicht zocken kann, halte ich jedoch für ein Gerücht aus den 90er Jahren.


----------



## Jeeper (1. April 2010)

also ich hätte da vllt noch eins würd das vllt reichen ^^

*COMPAQ PRESARIO CQ61-301*


----------

